# I need some help with what i'm doing please :)



## Jaack (Mar 14, 2011)

Well basically I'm 16, I play rugby as often as possible as it is my favourite sport but it is coming close to the end of the season and for next season I would like to bulk up.

I have been trying to bulk up through out the season but I've never seen gains. I got to the gym 5 days a week this is my program:

Monday: Back strength - Legs endurance

Tuesday: Shoulders strength - Chest endurance

Wednesday: Biceps and Triceps strength and endurance

Thursday: Chest Strength - shoulders endurance

Friday: Legs strength - Back endurance

I am 5ft 11 and I weigh 11st 11lbs

I would say I eat quite a lot but at this moment for lent I gave up chocolate and crisps and having fruit instead but I don't feel as if I'm eating enough, well enough to bulk up anyway. Also I was thinking of spending some money on maximuscle cyclone for this month coming then leave it then take it during the 6 weeks of my summer holidays; I was wondering as well with maximuscle cyclone do i have to keep over feeding myself or not because of the ingredients within cyclone?

Thank you for taking the time to read through this and help me if you do  :thumb:


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Gotta go out but will give you a quick tip for now ..

Save your money from buying maximuscle and get on myprotein.co.uk , very similar stuff but very different prices  Also in my opinion I would move onto a push/pull/legs routine 3 days a week instead of a 5 day split


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Threepwood said:


> Gotta go out but will give you a quick tip for now ..
> 
> Save your money from buying maximuscle and get on myprotein.co.uk , very similar stuff but very different prices  Also in my opinion I would move onto a push/pull/legs routine 3 days a week instead of a 5 day split


http://www.maxiraw.com/ are also a good site (miximuscles bulk site)


----------



## Jaack (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey thanks for the advice, what is this push/pull/legs thing? and in that how many exercises would i be doing?

Also the maximuscle cyclone i would be buying 2.7kg for £70 which i though was quite good, i'll get round to look at those sites

Would this be training my muscle's powerfully aswell?

Thanks Threepwood and xpower


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

I know its not an all in one like Cyclone but Nutrisport protein 90+ is 40 quid for 5kgs. Have a look around before you buy. Maximuscle do well because of how good they are at advertising but its a very expensive option


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

I play rugby and this my split

Monday chest and Triceps.

Wednesday Legs

Thursday Shoulders

Friday back and biceps


----------

